# multimedia/libxine  failed: configure error



## everypot (May 4, 2010)

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD st 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #10: Thu Mar 25 19:46:05 EDT 2010     karl@st.arxiv.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to nobutaka@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/multimedia/libxine/work/xine-lib-1.1.16.3/config.log" including
the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea
to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/libxine.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/libxine.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100504-71301-rd82ku-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! multimedia/libxine    (configure error)
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/portinstall multimedia/libxine
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 4, 2010)

```
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/libxine
/bin/rm -rf work
make rmconfig
make config
make configure
```
and post more of the error ??


----------



## everypot (May 5, 2010)

```
checking for WAVPACK... gnome-config: not found                              
configure: error: Package requirements (wavpack) were not met:               

No package 'wavpack' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.                      

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables WAVPACK_CFLAGS
and WAVPACK_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.             
See the pkg-config man page for more details.                      

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to nobutaka@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/multimedia/libxine/work/xine-lib-1.1.16.3/config.log" including  
the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea
to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls 
/var/db/pkg`).                                                               
*** Error code 1                                                             

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/libxine.
*** Error code 1                      

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/libxine.
```

But I have audio/wavpack installed...


----------



## everypot (May 5, 2010)

i reinstalled wavpack. and it works.


----------

